# Protocolo de telefonia fija



## Welsys (Ene 14, 2008)

Hola compañeros.

Estoy interesado en hacer algun proyecto domestico en relacion con la telefonia fija. Quiero hacer un sistema que descuelgue el telefono a parte de otras cosillas, pero para esto, necesito saber cual es el protocolo que se utiliza, osea, que ocurre cuando se recibe una llamada, cuando se descuelga el telefono, cuando se esta en reposo, cuando mientras que hablas se pulsa una tecla... Espero que puedan ayudarme.

Tambien se agradeceria algunos circuitos para adaptar impedancias y no modificar la linea. Mi idea de conexion a la red es mediante optoacopladores de infrarojos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## vakjorsan (Mar 15, 2008)

Holas ronda un circuito por aqui referente a la deteccion de que la linea esta libree y cuando descuelgas, el led q tiene se apaga


----------

